
Looking in the Wrong Places - sus_007
https://www.edge.org/conversation/sabine_hossenfelder-looking-in-the-wrong-places
======
ktpsns
The problem with scientists like Sabine is that she is working in an
underfunded field of fundamental physics (phenomenological QGR) while
(literally) on the adjacent floor there is an overfunded field of physics,
namely gravitational wave astrophysics, which is well connected to
experimental physics, astronomy, all kind of branches. In the end, this
probably boils down to the "big science, little science" problem: Donors give
the money to a crowd of scientists who already aquired a lot of money.

The point is that she is also a scientist and has to play the rules. She is
not a professor at her institute but probably would like to be. There is
definetly some envy between the lines.

------
_rpd
> Very plausibly, the main reason why we haven’t made progress [in physics] is
> that we’re not doing the right thing. We’re looking in the wrong places. We
> are letting ourselves be guided by the wrong principles. It’s about time
> that we rethink this because, clearly, it’s not working.

This is the vaguest possible call to action: "think different." Okay ... but
who doesn't intrinsically understand that this is required for a
'breakthrough'? Perhaps it is just a plea to funding groups to consider more
projects outside the mainstream?

~~~
jamesrcole
> _" think different." Okay ... but who doesn't intrinsically understand that
> this is required for a 'breakthrough'?_

Probably almost everyone. Usually people back high status approaches and
people. (And you're wrong to assume that the breakthrough must necessarily
come from thinking differently).

